# Gig tomorrow night at Aquila



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

My band, Bohemian Blues, is playing at this venue this Fri. Nov. 19th, starting at 9pm.
Aquila
416-761-7474

347 Keele St, Toronto, ON M6P 2K6

Hope to see you there,
Jeff


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

It went great, packed the place, here's the pedal board I used;
or not, because I only have the image on my computer, oh well, it's not much to see anyway...


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm glad your gig went well!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

LarryLimerick said:


> I'm glad your gig went well!


Thanks, Larry!


----------

